# 2013 Altima SV 2.5 Brake Issues



## Altima157 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am a new Nissan Altima Owner. I have never owned a Nissan product before. My new Altima has 900 miles on it. Ever since I got the car I somtimes feel some pullsating/vibration in the brake pedal when I apply the brakes. Its not all the time. I took my car back to the dealer last weekend. They took it for a road test and could not get it to pullsat/vibrate. I drove the car with them and was not able to get it to do it. They took the car in and looked at the rotors and said they did not have any rust on them and gave me my keys and sent me on my way. On my way back the pullsating/vibration happened again. I seem to think that one of the rotors might be slightly wraped. Any other ideas? Has anyone else had these issues? Or is this just how the brakes work on a Nissan Altima?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Brakes shouldn't pulsate when you used them. Usually warped rotors will cause pulsation all the time and not intermittently. That said, it's hard for any mechanic or technician to diagnose a problem that they can't duplicate nor that you can duplicate for them.


----------



## 25Altima (Dec 19, 2013)

That can also happen if the wheels are out of alignment/balance.


----------



## Scarycarebear (4 mo ago)

25Altima said:


> That can also happen if the wheels are out of alignment/balance.


I know this is an old post but did your brakes randomly go down to the floor intermittently too ? There are no indicators coming up and it's acting up and not working properly. I was wondering if you had the same issue too.


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

Sounds like an intermittent ABS module issue.......pull the ABS fuse. Drive the car for awhile. If the situation doesn't happen again, you know it's an ABS module issue.


----------



## Scarycarebear (4 mo ago)

1.8TTony said:


> Sounds like an intermittent ABS module issue.......pull the ABS fuse. Drive the car for awhile. If the situation doesn't happen again, you know it's an ABS module issue.


How will I know if it's a sensor or Module issue though?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sensors can't make your pedal go to the floor. Only the Master Cylinder or the ABS reservoir valving can cause that.


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

Scarycarebear said:


> How will I know if it's a sensor or Module issue though?


Remove the ABS brake module fuse. Doing this will cause the module to NOT become activated because the module WONT be receiving input from any of the wheel speed sensors. IF the brake module DOES become activated with it's fuse removed, you'll know the module itself is faulty and needs to be replaced.

If the ABS brake module does NOT become activated with the fuse removed, this means that one of the wheel speed sensors is faulty and it is causing the ABS module to become activated. 

To determine which wheel speed sensor is faulty, you can use an appropriate ABS scan tool.......if no scan tool is available, you can simply disconnect three of the wheel speed sensors. Drive the car around for a while with the one wheel speed sensor connected and see what happens. If the brakes work properly, reconnect each of the other wheel speed sensors, driving the car around a bit before each reconnect and see what happens. When the brake module starts acting faulty after you reconnect a particular wheel speed sensor, this will let you know that that SOMETHING associated with that particular sensor is faulty.


----------

